# The Moon is not Enough hits Kindle



## Triceratops (Feb 9, 2012)

Planet Janitor The Moon is not Enough, a digital short, just hit Kindle. This is a prequel mission, one of the very first solar system adventures for the crew. At $.99, my publisher and I hope you will enjoy this short, with an exciting intro to the crew. 



 

Share your own customer images 

*Planet Janitor: The Moon is not Enough (Engage Science Fiction) (Digital Short) [Kindle Edition] *

Chris Stevenson (Author) 
Be the first to review this item | Like 1328813633 false 0 0 0 0 (0) 
Digital List Price: $0.99 What's this?

Kindle Price: *$0.99 *includes free wireless delivery via *Amazon Whispernet* 

<LI class=listItem>Optimized for larger screens 
	

Don't have a Kindle? Get your Kindle here.
 


*Editorial Reviews*

*Product Description*

The Crew of Planet Janitor are contracted to survey the damage to a lunar mining facility caused by a meteor shower. When a second job proposition proves too sweet to turn down, Captain Zachary Crowe must enter the devastated base. But will the reward be enough to outweigh the consequences of taking on such a risky mission. 



*Product Details*


*Format:* Kindle Edition
*File Size:* 465 KB
*Publisher:* Engage SF (February 7, 2012)<LI id=sold-by-merchant>*Sold by:* Amazon Digital Services 
*Language:* English
*ASIN:* B00772MYLC
*Text-to-Speech: *Enabled 
	

*Lending:* Enabled
*Average Customer Review:* Be the first to review this item


----------



## Triceratops (Feb 17, 2012)

The Moon is not Enough just went free download. 

chris


----------



## Vertigo (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanks for that Triceratops. It is also available free at Amazon UK http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00772MYLC/?tag=brite-21

I have downloaded it and will see if it engages me enough to look at the novel!


----------



## Triceratops (Feb 18, 2012)

Thank you, Vetigo. That's all I can ask for. Even better, if you don't like springing for the $2.99, we pop the novel up for free frequently. Just keep an eye out.

Gratefully,

Chris


----------



## Triceratops (Apr 14, 2012)

The Moon is not Enough is free at Amazon Kindle today. This will be the last free trial offer until late May. Check it out here:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00772MYLC/?tag=brite-21


----------



## Triceratops (Jul 7, 2012)

*Re: Journey Interrupted Has Now Been Released*

Journey Interrupted, from the Planet Janitor series, has just arrived on Kindle and can be had for $.99. This prequel short is 32 pages long and contains artwork crafted by the talented Toni Zhang. Get ready for some tragedy this time; all is not well in the conclusion.


(BTW, now I know what it's like to write one of the Star Trek episodes—it ain't easy) 



http://www.amazon.com/Planet-Janitor-Journey-Interrupted-ebook/dp/B008I7N4IC/ref=sr_1_5?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1341676428&sr=1-5







The crew of Planet Janitor Corporation are on the tail end of a salvage  mission in the asteroid belt when they encounter a ghost ship. Faced  with a volatile substance onboard, the crew race against the clock to  commandeer the vessel before it reaches the Exon Refueling Station. What  they find on the ship will stress their abilities to the limit, and put  their lives in imminent danger.


----------

